# How many people still play Battlefield 2142 online on Mac?



## SiNAtiK45 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking about getting it, since my PC is complete crap and is slow running the game.

Also does it has the same server pool i think it's called.. so Windows and Mac gamers play together?

But wondering if anyone can tell me if they can find out how many people still play it online, thanks for any help.


----------

